# Help! Fish Spitting out food!



## zebra935 (Oct 10, 2010)

Help! My fish is spitting out his food. I put half a pinch in the tank and he started eating. Sometimes after he ate a piece he would spit it right out. What is Happening!????


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

he might have tried to take to much in one bite. Is this the first time this has has happened? How much are you feeding him?


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Or he just may not have liked it. lol


----------



## zebra935 (Oct 10, 2010)

My friend said thats how fish eat. Now that I think of it the pieces were pretty big. Thanks!!!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

zebra935 said:


> My friend said thats how fish eat. Now that I think of it the pieces were pretty big. Thanks!!!




Soak your pellets in a bit of tank water before feeding..

This will soften them up so their less likely to spit them back out..

It's their way of making the pellets smaller so they can eat them all..


----------



## zebra935 (Oct 10, 2010)

karlhague said:


> Soak your pellets in a bit of tank water before feeding..
> 
> This will soften them up so their less likely to spit them back out..
> 
> It's their way of making the pellets smaller so they can eat them all..


I feed him flakes......


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

zebra935 said:


> I feed him flakes......



Try soak them,betta's arent designed to eat foods that are filled with air..

Soaking them will make them softer and easier to digest, if they arent soaked they swell up in his stomach and cause discomfort and constipation


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

My fish does that when he's unsure that he wants to eat it or not. Or when he's trying to tell me, he doesn't want pellets to eat, but wants his weekly bloodworm treat.


----------

